# [USB] Mounten von Olympus C760Z ( solved )

## GLS064

Guten Abend,

ich hab hier ne USB Camera von Olympus. Und irgendwie mag die mich net   :Rolling Eyes:   Ich versuche Sie mit Hile einer udev-Regel in Betrieb zu nehmen Ich hab mich an die englische Anleitung von HOWTO_Install_a_digital_camera gehalten.

dmesg meldet mir folgende Ausgabe :

```

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 128480k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:128480k

  Vendor: OLYMPUS   Model: C760UZ            Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

Anschließend habe ich udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/scsi_generic/sg0 ausgeführt. Das hat mir dann folgendes ausgegeben :

```

dev # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/scsi_generic/sg0

udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the

device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes

in the udev key format.

Only attributes within one device section may be used together in one rule,

to match the device for which the node will be created.

device '/sys/class/scsi_generic/sg0' has major:minor 21:0

  looking at class device '/sys/class/scsi_generic/sg0':

    KERNEL=="sg0"

    SUBSYSTEM=="scsi_generic"

    SYSFS{dev}=="21:0"

follow the "device"-link to the physical device:

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0':

    BUS=="scsi"

    ID=="0:0:0:0"

    DRIVER=="unknown"

    SYSFS{device_blocked}=="0"

    SYSFS{iocounterbits}=="32"

    SYSFS{iodone_cnt}=="0x1"

    SYSFS{ioerr_cnt}=="0x0"

    SYSFS{iorequest_cnt}=="0x1"

    SYSFS{max_sectors}=="240"

    SYSFS{model}=="C760UZ          "

    SYSFS{queue_depth}=="1"

    SYSFS{queue_type}=="none"

    SYSFS{rev}=="1.00"

    SYSFS{scsi_level}=="3"

    SYSFS{state}=="running"

    SYSFS{timeout}=="0"

    SYSFS{type}=="0"

    SYSFS{vendor}=="OLYMPUS "

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host0/target0:0:0':

    BUS==""

    ID=="target0:0:0"

    DRIVER=="unknown"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host0':

    BUS==""

    ID=="host0"

    DRIVER=="unknown"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0':

    BUS=="usb"

    ID=="3-2:1.0"

    DRIVER=="usb-storage"

    SYSFS{bAlternateSetting}==" 0"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceClass}=="08"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceProtocol}=="50"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceSubClass}=="06"

    SYSFS{bNumEndpoints}=="02"

    SYSFS{modalias}=="usb:v07B4p0105d0100dc00dsc00dp00ic08isc06ip50"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-2':

    BUS=="usb"

    ID=="3-2"

    DRIVER=="usb"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}=="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}=="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    SYSFS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="8"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}=="  0mA"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}=="0100"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}=="c0"

    SYSFS{configuration}==""

    SYSFS{devnum}=="3"

    SYSFS{idProduct}=="0105"

    SYSFS{idVendor}=="07b4"

    SYSFS{manufacturer}=="OLYMPUS"

    SYSFS{maxchild}=="0"

    SYSFS{product}=="C760UZ"

    SYSFS{serial}=="000327502803"

    SYSFS{speed}=="12"

    SYSFS{version}==" 2.00"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3':

    BUS=="usb"

    ID=="usb3"

    DRIVER=="usb"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}=="09"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}=="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    SYSFS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="8"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}=="  0mA"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}=="0206"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}=="e0"

    SYSFS{configuration}==""

    SYSFS{devnum}=="1"

    SYSFS{idProduct}=="0000"

    SYSFS{idVendor}=="0000"

    SYSFS{manufacturer}=="Linux 2.6.14.3 uhci_hcd"

    SYSFS{maxchild}=="2"

    SYSFS{product}=="UHCI Host Controller"

    SYSFS{serial}=="0000:00:10.1"

    SYSFS{speed}=="12"

    SYSFS{version}==" 1.10"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1':

    BUS=="pci"

    ID=="0000:00:10.1"

    DRIVER=="uhci_hcd"

    SYSFS{class}=="0x0c0300"

    SYSFS{device}=="0x3038"

    SYSFS{irq}=="5"

    SYSFS{local_cpus}=="1"

    SYSFS{modalias}=="pci:v00001106d00003038sv00001462sd00007120bc0Csc03i00"

    SYSFS{subsystem_device}=="0x7120"

    SYSFS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x1462"

    SYSFS{vendor}=="0x1106"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00':

    BUS==""

    ID=="pci0000:00"

    DRIVER=="unknown"

```

Anschließend habe ich unter /etc/udev/rules.d folgende Regel neu erstellt ( 10-udev.rules) mit folgender Zeile:

  BUS="scsi",SYSFS{model}=="C760UZ", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="olympus"

bzw

  BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="000327502803", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="olympus"

Anschließend habe ich mal versucht sie zu mounten mit

```

bodo # mount -t vfat /dev/olympus /mnt/camera

mount: special device /dev/olympus does not exist bzw not a valid block device

```

Nun ja, ich bin mir sicher, das es zu 99, 99 % an mir liegt. Irgendwo muss noch ein Fehler stecken. Nur ich komme einfach nicht weiter.]

----------

## juwe

Wird denn /dev/olympus angelegt, wenn Du die Kamera einsteckst?

----------

## GLS064

 *juwe wrote:*   

> Wird denn /dev/olympus angelegt, wenn Du die Kamera einsteckst?

 

Wenn das System oben ist und ich die Kamera reinstecke dann wird der Link /dev/olmpus nicht angelegt, beim hochfahren jedoch ( allerdings nicht immer ).

----------

## GLS064

ok, ich bin nun mal dieser Anleitung gefolgt und sie da, die Kamera mag mich doch   :Wink: 

----------

